# Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile v6555 Installation



## shiv (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 8.1 on a Fujitsu v6555 (and am very new to BSD in general) running Gentoo Linux on my machine for the past few months just gave me a sort of a taste for it .. and have trouble booting the live CD .. after some digging it seems that it might be a problem with the chip-set that FreeBSD live cd does not have a workaround for as of now .. after some more digging I found that booting with ACPI disabled does not work either .. which seems to be the only option I found .. then tried installing using the PS-BSD live disk and it worked .. but will not boot .. gives me the same error as the live CD .. it is not able to detect any boot devices at all .. however can install and boot PS-BSD just fine .. my hardware configuration is as below:


```
lspci -n
00:00.0 0600: 10de:0a83 (rev b1)
00:00.1 0500: 10de:0a88 (rev b1)
00:03.0 0601: 10de:0aae (rev b2)
00:03.1 0500: 10de:0aa4 (rev b1)
00:03.2 0c05: 10de:0aa2 (rev b1)
00:03.3 0500: 10de:0a89 (rev b1)
00:03.5 0b40: 10de:0aa3 (rev b1)
00:04.0 0c03: 10de:0aa5 (rev b1)
00:04.1 0c03: 10de:0aa6 (rev b1)
00:06.0 0c03: 10de:0aa7 (rev b1)
00:06.1 0c03: 10de:0aa9 (rev b1)
00:08.0 0403: 10de:0ac0 (rev b1)
00:09.0 0604: 10de:0aab (rev b1)
00:0a.0 0200: 10de:0ab0 (rev b1)
00:0b.0 0101: 10de:0ab5 (rev b1)
00:10.0 0604: 10de:0aa0 (rev b1)
00:15.0 0604: 10de:0ac6 (rev b1)
00:16.0 0604: 10de:0ac7 (rev b1)
00:17.0 0604: 10de:0ac7 (rev b1)
00:18.0 0604: 10de:0ac7 (rev b1)
02:00.0 0300: 10de:086f (rev b1)
05:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 11)
```


```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)
00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2)
00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)
00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Co-processor (rev b1)
00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)
00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)
00:06.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)
00:06.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)
00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Bridge (rev b1)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet (rev b1)
00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SATA Controller (rev b1)
00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9200M G (rev b1)
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 11)
```

-----

Would really like to move to FreeBSD .. all help will be much appreciated ..

Thanks .. best .. Shiv


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2010)

If a full install of PC-BSD works, then all you have to do is turn off all the extra things enabled, mostly in /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf, and you'll have FreeBSD.


----------



## shiv (Nov 8, 2010)

*Thank you*

Will try that and update .. 
Thanks again .. shiv


----------

